# Ultimate german Gearbox Bike - Tollwut Stonedigga Evo3



## Gearbox Rider (Jun 10, 2012)

Scince the last 2 years we see a few new gearbox bikes on german DH tracks and in 2010 in a few IXS GDC Races.

The bike has the 3rd evolution of the frame and integrates a Rohloff Speedhub low in the frame. This bike works perfect during muddy sessions as good as on dry dusty tracks. Now chain problems anymore. The bike is very solid an doesn't make any sound riding it. Now paddle or braking influence anymore which is based on the frame concept which is a little similar to the Yeti Lawwill of the past. Easy to manouver, neutral during airtime because of the deep gravity centre.

It still works without cleaning regualarly


----------



## Gearbox Rider (Jun 10, 2012)

*The Story of Tollwut*

The History of Tollwut gravity bikes:

Aljoscha Schmidt well experienced in welding bike frames for a big german bike manufactory started to handcraft his own DH bike.

The first prototyp in 2001:



He sold a few bikes which are still up to date with the performance and hard to get on the used bike market. One who owns a frame doesn't sell it.

















In 2004 Jens Böttner won on a Toolwut Ladyshapa the german official DH Series before the german champion Markus Klausmann (GHOST Bikes).










After a few years he stoped building the frame, because the trend went to monocoque frames, which were to expensiv with a small number of frames.

Later on a good buddy of Josch, Ralf Tröger a GHOST dual cup racer and Tollwut Ladyshapa rider finished his mechanical engineering study with his master thesis supported by Centurion Bikes.

The first prototyp bike - > Master thesis of Ralf Tröger



The first official Stonedigger presented by Centurion Bikes and Ralf Tröger at the EUROBIKE 2006 trade fair.



  

The knowledge of the kinematic is easy to explain with LEGO, pull the rope (chain) and you see the upper chassis stays still and the below one lifts.

-> You see, the usually constructed Chassis kill rear perfomance while speeding up the bike.



Centurion was not further interested to bring such a gravity bike in a serie.
Thats when Ralf and Josch found together again. Josch was based on his experience building DH Race bikes a hugh help to bring the bike to it todays quality and perfection.
Together they developed the Evolution 2 of the Stonedigga which was the rebirth of the brind Tollwut (eng.: rabies or canine madness)

The ROHLOFF booth at the EUROBIKE 2009 trade fair : Presenting the first Tollwut Stonedigger Evo 2

 

The bike of the ROHLOFF booth on the EUROBIKE 2010 trade fair:

 

The constructor testing the bike at the Morzine Alps - France




























The bike of the ROHLOFF booth on the EUROBIKE 2011 trade fair and Winterberg Dirt Masters 2011:




A few Customer Bikes:

An ultimate projekt - constructing a frame around a carbon 80 mm bottom bracket, with carbon and titanium bike kit.



 


The stolen Teamrider Bike 2012:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

crazy but cool looking bikes. hope to see these gearbox driven designs pick up steam!


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Great work, but one thing is for sure Mert Lawill is not going to be to happy about the rear suspension design...


----------



## Gearbox Rider (Jun 10, 2012)

Ralf studied the Lawwill prinzip and wrote about it in the paper of his thesis.

When I remember right, the Lawwill was not a real parallelogram so it is similar but not the same. In the Stonedigga the chain is perfectly parallel, thats why you allways have the same chain length and no drive train influence and lifting up the rear wheel during speeding up. The Chain Forces are directly hold in the frame and don't reach the damper during paddleing,

I am sure Mr. Lawwill will be proud that his ideas still inspire young engineers. :thumbsup:


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Interesting looking bike. What's it weigh with a full DH setup?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

just noticed the stolen teambike has eggbeaters on it. you dont see that everyday!


----------



## Gearbox Rider (Jun 10, 2012)

This was was presented on the fair 2011

with 18,6 kg



this one is 19,0 kg



The center of gravity is very low and in the center of the bike length. So it is more manouverable and very neutral during airtime. It stays very stabil and smooth on rough tracks. Next to the amazing rear chassis performance the stiffness is awesome. The bike is not really impressed about hard rides, it is going like on rails to all terrain.


----------



## Gearbox Rider (Jun 10, 2012)

Some Videos:

Old Evo2 Ride in Morzine 2010

Getriebebike Tollwut Stonedigger Evo2 - Morzine 2010 - Rohloff Speedhub Downhill Mountainbike - YouTube

Morzine Trip with an Evo 3 - 2011

Tollwut Stonedigga DH Evo 3 - Morzine 2011 - YouTube

The Teamrider testing the Tollwut while waiting for his sponsored Bike (the stolen one) :madman:

besuch - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de

Roadtrip of Matthias Wengenroth

Winner Overall Ranking iXS German Downhill Cup 2010 - Free Man

Špi


----------



## Gearbox Rider (Jun 10, 2012)

patineto said:


> Great work, but one thing is for sure Mert Lawill is not going to be to happy about the rear suspension design...


similar stiff rear chassis

Nukeproof Lawwill Bike:










Yeti Lawwill bikes:


----------



## Gearbox Rider (Jun 10, 2012)

I found some nice pictures about the amaizing Bike of Luxx:

The idea was to build a Stonedigga around a Envy Carbon Bottom Bracket.
The challenge was the dimension of 80 mm than 83 mm bottom bracket.

This bike is complete changed because of this little detail 

He built up the Bike with Enve Carbon Parts:
- 80 mm Bottom Bracket
- Enve bar
- Enve Cranck Set
- Enve Rims
- Enve Seat Post

-Frame: Tollwut Stonedigga Evo 3 with Titanium Set
- Gear: Rohloff Speedhub 500/14
- Brake: The Cleg
- Suspension: BOS
- Parts: Reset & Canfield


----------



## Gearbox Rider (Jun 10, 2012)

A friend uses the FR Frame 1.5 with a Reset Reducing Set to ride the fork he likes.
Single Crown 1.5 or 200 mm DH fork with 1 1/8.










On the web page I found the details about the geometry Home | Tollwut Mountainbikes

Geometrie Stonedigger Evo3

Reartravel: 205 -230mm
Headtube Angle: 64° - 67°
Toptube Length: 578 - 600mm*
Chainstay Length: 447 - 465mm
BB - Height: 330 - 370mm
BB - Width: 83mm
Wheelbase: 1145 - 1157mm*
Seattube Angle: 59° / 75°
Seattube Length: 440mm*

*Depends On Biometrics



















Translated means:

BB - Height: Tretlagerhöhe
Headtube Angle: Lenkwinkel
Seattube Angle: Sitzrohrwinkel
Seattube Angle: Sitzrohrneigungswinkel
Angle of rear shock Dämpferanlenkwinkel
Seattube displacement: Sitzrohversatz
Overhight BB: Tretlagerüberhöhung
Wheelbase: Radstand
Chainstay Length: Hinterbaulänge
Toptube Length: Oberrohrlänge
Reartravel: Federweg


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

where did that nukeproof come from?


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

"a little similar to lawwill"? a LITTLE? it's a photocopy!


----------



## Gearbox Rider (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes, the Nukeproof looks like a real Lawwill.
The Tollwut is different. The Tollwut is a real Parallelogram. That means the chainlength is allways the same and because the chain direction is 100 % parallel the tollwut is complete free of drivetrain influences during paddeling. The same is with braking. During braking the rear stay down at the ground and stays very sensitiv to the changing surface of the track.

That is a reason, why the Stonedigga rides very unique. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gearbox Rider (Jun 10, 2012)

*Special offer, reconditioned test bike from 2011*

This reconditioned bike from 2011 is serviced by Tollwut and got a new colour.

On the web page is the special offer, complette bike from 2011 for 4.499,- € (circa 5.697,- US$)
The original price was (8.199,- € circa 10.382,- US$)

You can contact Josch from Tollwut for more informations:

E-mail: impfung(at)achtung-tollwut.de


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Serious question!

Why the parallel linkage over a single pivot mounted concentric to the final drive? I know countering brake input/squat under power is important, but is it worth the extra weight even on a DH bike?

PS, enclosed chainring is genius!


----------



## Little Willy (Feb 4, 2005)

Lolwut?!


----------



## Gearbox Rider (Jun 10, 2012)

Fix the Spade said:


> Serious question!
> 
> Why the parallel linkage over a single pivot mounted concentric to the final drive? I know countering brake input/squat under power is important, but is it worth the extra weight even on a DH bike?
> 
> PS, enclosed chainring is genius!


It is difficult to place the bottom bracket and the gearbox one axis and use a single Mono swinger. Maybe it is possible when PINION gets strong enough for DH tracks.

Here some topics, maybe you find the answer:

More about the technics of the Tollwut Stonedigga

The concept:

real parallelogram with gearbox inside frame

-> less rear wheel weight, less inertia, reducing unsprung mass
-> centering the bike weight low and between the riders knuckles
-> very stabil during airtime
-> high manouverable
-> never changing chain length during complete travel.
-> never lose chain during race again
-> complete free of drivetrain and braking influences to rear suspension performance
-> high degree of efficiency to the rear suspension
-> centered and defined weight in the frame makes the bike more neutral to front or rear hits. the bike stays in a very smooth condition on rough tracks.
-> sealed INA diagonal double bearing for high side forces, less
-> rear chassis stays smooth during high speed cornering
-> rear suspension stays 100% active and soft during braking and accelerating
-> more grip
-> more corner speed
-> if the front fork gets hard during braking the rear stays despite braking rear, soft and stays at the ground. not squating and jumpy rearwheel.
-> braking later and harder possible
-> shorter braking distance
-> stiff frame because of 4 different spots of bearings
-> very quiet during riding
-> less routine maintenance / service necessary
-> no influence of dirt to the bike performance
-> no belt pulleys
-> wheel base gets shorter not longer during travel, for example high pivot chassis get longer

degree of efficiency
Rohloff 96-98% (highest quality hub on market yet)
usuall Chain drive 97%-99%
rear gear hubs usually 92% - 97%

dirty drivetrains, the efficiency drops
open drivetrain -> gets dirty , efficiency drops

shifting speed:
Grip shift chances 14 gears much faster than a trigger

Shifting without and with pedalling
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Visit at Tollwut Manufactory last weekend:










The first Tollwut Frame ever made with it first rear shox still works.
Josch bought it back from the customer to put it in his workshop.










Last welded Ladyshapa in 2009 for Josch himself is for sale:


----------



## Gearbox Rider (Jun 10, 2012)

Back in the days:

Ralf is racing his master thesis:


----------



## Gearbox Rider (Jun 10, 2012)

Some pics from 2 weeks ago at Leogang (A):























































Tollwut Design auf der Manitou Dorado










Last picture me in Morzine on the track Le Pleney in France


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Most of those bikes have the same brake levers. What are they? The final picture with the Dorado needs the brakeline run on the inside.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Lelandjt said:


> Most of those bikes have the same brake levers. What are they? The final picture with the Dorado needs the brakeline run on the inside.


"The Cleg":

Trickstuff


----------



## Combatcm (Nov 15, 2005)

They need to make lego technic downhill bikes


----------

